# Toshiba T8100 (Tecra 8100)



## Russell (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello to every one.

I have a Toshiba 8100 with no display when you start it up.
- The harddisk is spinning.
- The CPU Fan is not running, but works.

So if anyone have any idea to what could be wrong I would be happy to hear it.

Thanks in advanced.

Best regards Thias Russell


----------



## ssanchez20 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a problem with my Toshiba Tecra 8100, It won’t boot up and showing .... when i am pressing power on button power led blink orange but display not comes ... it's working very well before and have Win xp pro sp2 and i don't know what i make in this situation.:wave:

Please answer me. Thanks!
ssanchez20:4-dontkno


----------

